# باقي اربعه مشتركين وتكتمل جمعية ب3000ريال



## الاصلاتي مااخليها (29 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وبعد نجاحنا المستمر في جمعيات كثيره عن طريق النت والحمدلله وبفضل الله ثم ثقتكم بنا سيتم افتتح جمعيه قيمة القسط ب200 ريال واستلامها ب3000 ريال لمدة15 شهر فقط
إبتداءًمن شهر جمادى آخريوم 20-6-1433
وننتهي شهر شعبان يوم 20-8-1434

فمن يرغب بالمشاركة وبالشروط التالية فحياه الله بالانضمام معنا
الشروط
قال سبحانه وتعالى


(إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَن يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا)


(فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُم بَعْضًا فَلْيُؤَدِّ الَّذِي اؤْتُمِنَ أَمَانَتَهُ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللّهَ رَبَّهُ)



1- مخافة الله وكل شخص يتعامل بذمه وضميره ويعلم يقيناً انها حقوق ناس ولابدا وان ترد لاهلها
2-الالتزام وعدم التأخير في الدفع
3-الشاهد بيني وبين كل شخص هو الله عز وجل 
4-عدم الانسحاب عند تسجيل الاسم مو اسجل اسمه وبعدها يقول احصلت لي ظروف وبنسحب فاللي عندها ظروف من البدايه لايدخل ويتلعب علي ويضيع وقتي الله يرحم والديه
5-الحساب الموحد للجمعية بنك الراجحي
والله ولي التوفيق

تبدأ الجمعيه من شهر 6وتنتهي شهر8

جمادى آخر
fhan2010

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
رجب
ام ريماس
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
شعبان
الاخضر
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
رمضاننيتها صافيه
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
شوال
عيون لاتكذب
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
ذو القعده
أم بدر
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
ذي الحجة
مداوي جرح
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
محرم
مداوي جرح
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
صفر
خالد 400
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
ربيع اول
خالد 400
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
ربيع ثاني
ام بدر
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
جمادى اولى

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،.،
جمادى ثاني

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،.،.،..،
رجب

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
شعبان

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
فمن يريد المشاركة التواصل عالعام او الخاص لاخذ البيانات 
لكم خالص ودي واحترامي


----------



## الاصلاتي مااخليها (29 مايو 2012)

*رد: باقي اربعه مشتركين وتكتمل جمعية ب3000ريال*

استغفرالله ربي واتوب اليه


----------



## الاصلاتي مااخليها (31 مايو 2012)

*رد: باقي اربعه مشتركين وتكتمل جمعية ب3000ريال*

استغفرالله ربي واتوب اليه


----------



## الاصلاتي مااخليها (31 مايو 2012)

*رد: باقي اربعه مشتركين وتكتمل جمعية ب3000ريال*

استغفرالله ربي واتوب اليه


----------



## الاصلاتي مااخليها (2 يونيو 2012)

*رد: باقي اربعه مشتركين وتكتمل جمعية ب3000ريال*

استغفرالله ربي واتوب اليه


----------

